# LaNino's Tortoise Collection



## LaNino (Sep 28, 2011)

Here i try to show my tortoise collection
i have 2 sulcata 1 cherrry head and 3 Radiated tortoise
the photos:










i will upload my radiated tortoise photo later..haha


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pics! It's cool to see the 2 diff types of tortoises side by side. It makes it easy to compare.


----------



## LaNino (Sep 28, 2011)

and here is the radiated tortoises photo:
the bigger one.. about 10 cm




and 2 small radiated torto..around 6 cm


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some real beauties too!


----------



## LaNino (Sep 28, 2011)

thanx haha you seems to be the only one that said it lol\


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 28, 2011)

very pretty little torts, especially like your radiateds.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 28, 2011)

Very cute herd you have there!!! I love your radi's, soooo beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your herd! I wish we had more than one - but that day will come soon enough. LOVE THEM ALL! So CUTE!!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice radiated torts. That is the kind of tort that my hubby is interested in


----------



## Utah Lynn (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome, LaNino. Those are some very pretty tortoises. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

beautiful torts!


----------



## LaNino (Sep 28, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> very pretty little torts, especially like your radiateds.





Torty Mom said:


> Very cute herd you have there!!! I love your radi's, soooo beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing!!


thanx...mine is just ordinary radi though..haha


SulcataSquirt said:


> Love your herd! I wish we had more than one - but that day will come soon enough. LOVE THEM ALL! So CUTE!!


squirt is cuteeee too...hahaha


drgnfly2265 said:


> Nice radiated torts. That is the kind of tort that my hubby is interested in


hope you get one soon.. what tort do you have now?


Utah Lynn said:


> Welcome, LaNino. Those are some very pretty tortoises. Thanks for the pics.


thanx for coming to my thread too..haha


Claireabbo said:


> beautiful torts!



Thanx!!!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 28, 2011)

We have a sulcata right now and she is pretty much all mine, lol. So I guess letting him have one would be nice, plus I wouldn't mind getting another shelled critter


----------



## ascott (Sep 28, 2011)

Magnificent


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 28, 2011)

Who doesn't like Radiateds?


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice high-domed radiatas! All your torts look nice!


----------



## LaNino (Sep 28, 2011)

ascott said:


> Magnificent



Thanx ascott.
And thats the one thats got flu, the bigger sulcata..his name is miki..lol


----------



## Malorey (Sep 30, 2011)

All their shells are just so cool & nice looking! Beautiful group you have!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 30, 2011)




----------

